# EMS Conference dress code



## Rin (Jan 22, 2015)

Do people normally wear EMS pants, or are jeans standard?  There's con-ed involved, so I'm guessing we're going to need to be able to move freely (and not wear casual business atire etc).


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2015)

Normally the continued education at EMS conferences are lectures. You will see everything from the Ricky rescues to the people dressed in suits.

I went to a conference as a requirement for my medic program and we were required to wear business casual attire.

Keep in mind that these conferences are a great place to network with future employers so first impressions are everything.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 22, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Keep in mind that these conferences are a great place to network with future employers so first impressions are everything.


THIS! ^

@Rin Which one are you going to?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 22, 2015)

If I intend on anonimity: dress comfortably

If I intend on netwworking: business casual

CME is usually sitting in a lecture hall.
Skills labs usually require an additional fee and registration beyond regular conference entrance.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 22, 2015)

I wear something like Dockers and a polo shirt, unless I'm speaking, then a shirt and tie.

But probably the most common outfit I've seen at EMS conferences involves jeans or EMS pants with a "tactical" nylon belt along with a T-shirt that says "ABSOLUTE EMT: My Job Is To SAVE Your ***, Not KISS It". Or some variation thereof.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Agreed. Khakis and a polo. If I'm required to represent the department, I'll wear a department polo. 

Do NOT bring shears, pagers, Ricky Rescue "racing the reaper" t-shirts or any tactical items to the conference.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Leave your "EMT... Because badass rescue mammajamming freakin' life saver was too long" t-shirt at home.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 22, 2015)

If I'm being paid to be there, or my agency is sending me, i will dress business casual (khakis, dress shoes, and a polo shirt). 

If I'm going on my own time, I am wearing a collared shirt, a pair a jeans, and sneakers.  Depending on the weather and what I plan on doing, I might even wear a T-shirt


----------



## Rin (Jan 22, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Leave your "EMT... Because badass rescue mammajamming freakin' life saver was too long" t-shirt at home.



:'(  And I just had one custom made with glittery hot pink skulls


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Rin said:


> :'(  And I just had one custom made with glittery hot pink skulls



Hot pink skulls and glitter? That's fine to wear.


----------



## Rin (Jan 22, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Hoy pink skulls and glitter? That's fine to wear.



That's a relief.  I'd hate to think I wasted all that money on matching glitter eyeshadow and semi-transparent leggings.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 22, 2015)

Rin said:


> That's a relief.  I'd hate to think I wasted all that money on matching glitter eyeshadow and semi-transparent leggings.


that's more appropriate for the evening social gatherings at the night time adult establishment that serves alcohol


----------



## MkVity (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## triemal04 (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't listen to any of those people; if you're such a high-speed low-drag EMT that you're going to a conference, you want all the people you meet to KNOW that.  I mean, everybody knows the point of going is to show off what a kickass medical guru you are, not to learn anything.  So make sure you were your uniform pants, boots, and a tacticool belt loaded with all those nifty gizmos; super-fancy shears, badass combination knife, window punch, mini-mag (LED of course), glove pouch, tourniquet (in tactical black obviously) and the most expensive stethoscope you can buy.  Don't wear your uniform shirt though; you want people to have to guess where such a badass like you works; it'll make you that much more mysterious.  What you want to wear is a nice "racing the reaper" type shirt or "doing what doctors do at 90mph" type t-shirt; that make everyone take notice and tells them exactly what you do.  And the most important part; make sure you keep a nice big pager attached to your belt.  Doesn't matter how far away from your service area you are or if you're off duty, you could be called into action at any minute, and you want EVERYONE to know it.

Or you could just wear jeans and a shirt...but wheres the fun in that?


----------



## epipusher (Jan 23, 2015)

I always go the business casusl route


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2015)

I usually do jeans and a polo or khakis and a polo depending on wjat I'm doing at the conference. Went one day in ems pants and a tshirt but I came off shift to go to a class, so I figured I would be ok


----------



## Rin (Jan 24, 2015)

MkVity said:


>



Wait a minute, those uniform pants have a bow.  Not sure if you're kidding...  =__=


----------



## Rin (Jan 24, 2015)

So the gist I'm getting is that I can expect to see everything from casual to business casual, from uniform to whacker.  All I know is if I run into someone dressed as a Stormtrooper, I'm done.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2015)

Rin said:


> So the gist I'm getting is that I can expect to see everything from casual to business casual, from uniform to whacker.  All I know is if I run into someone dressed as a Stormtrooper, I'm done.


Don't have to worry about getting shot by the stormtrooper...


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought and wore a black colored shirt with my name and our FD logo embroidered on in, khakis, and black flats.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 1, 2015)

I know I'm super late on this thread, but you guys just crack me up!


----------



## Rin (Mar 1, 2015)

Update: Turns out almost everyone wore jeans, t-shirts, and departmental jackets.  I saw one or two full-on uniforms, but no stormtroopers, sadly. Now the evening "social events" were another story entirely. I saw things I can never unsee...


----------



## Amelia (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh do tell, do tell!  And maybe you should -be- the storm trooper.


----------



## Rin (Mar 1, 2015)

There was a pool party...with intoxication...and smarmy people trolling around...

I saw body parts I don't even have a name for


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2015)

Was Randolph Mantooth there?


----------



## Amelia (Mar 2, 2015)

ha ha! too funny...


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 2, 2015)

Were you at EMS Today?


----------



## Christopher (Mar 3, 2015)

Rin said:


> Do people normally wear EMS pants, or are jeans standard?  There's con-ed involved, so I'm guessing we're going to need to be able to move freely (and not wear casual business atire etc).


As a dude I wear polos/slacks or button downs/slacks, and if lecturing depending on the audience I may wear a suit.

For ladies, I suggest "business casual" and I suggest you avoid asking dudes what that means ;-)


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 3, 2015)

Rin said:


> Update: Turns out almost everyone wore jeans, t-shirts, and departmental jackets.  I saw one or two full-on uniforms, but no stormtroopers, sadly. Now the evening "social events" were another story entirely. I saw things I can never unsee...





Brandon O said:


> Were you at EMS Today?



That's what I was wondering. Unfortunately the winter storm cancelled all my flights to the area and I ended up missing it. However, I saw some pictures that I was surprised to see on social media.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Didn't see Randy Mantooth this time (and I have seen him at a lot of shows).  I saw mostly work gear.  The only ones I met in regular "civilian" clothes were prof's from colleges.

Along the same lines...what do you expect the vendors or people manning the booths to wear? Some like suits, but the suits often get told to wear more casual rugby style collared shirts.  What do you guys like to see?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2015)

ThadeusJ said:


> Didn't see Randy Mantooth this time (and I have seen him at a lot of shows).  I saw mostly work gear.  The only ones I met in regular "civilian" clothes were prof's from colleges.
> 
> Along the same lines...what do you expect the vendors or people manning the booths to wear? Some like suits, but the suits often get told to wear more casual rugby style collared shirts.  What do you guys like to see?



Polos and khakis are fine for vendors.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 20, 2015)

I wear my favorite COED Naked EMS shirt along with my blue nomex wildland pants AND my fanny pack. Sport a pair of UVEX safety glasses too. Thats how people know im the real deal.


----------



## Rin (Mar 27, 2015)

I feel like khakis and polos have become too overused. It's the uniform from grade school to high school to every big box retailer.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 24, 2018)

I need some help.... as stated previously, my usual conference dress code is T shirt and jeans, or polo and jeans..... but now I've been selected to speak on two separate topics... what's the appropriate dress?  suit and tie?  polo and khakis?  flip flops and a Hawaiian shirt?  jeans, polo and a jacket?  need some advice from people who have already done it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 24, 2018)

I’d go with a shirt/tie and a jacket. You don’t need a suit, but a step up from khakis and polo.


----------



## E tank (Apr 24, 2018)

sport coat with casual dress shirt, no tie.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 24, 2018)

If ever there was an occasion to wear an 80’s-style blazer with elbow patches _a la_ Bob Uecker along with a bolo tie...


----------



## E tank (Apr 25, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> If ever there was an occasion to wear an 80’s-style blazer with elbow patches _a la_ Bob Uecker along with a bolo tie...



Kidding or not (can't tell), that is an awesome idea....Any lecturer at a medical conference that wears a bolo tie better know what the heck he's talking about.


----------

